# Climbers wtd. B.C. coast, good money



## clearance (Oct 2, 2006)

Northcoast/Vancouver Island. My boss needs climbers for windfirming (spiral pruning), involves climbing healthy conifers only, no cleanup, no powerlines, no customers. Day rate, 61/2 hour day @ $275 Cdn. Must have at least one year climbing experience and be able to climb big and tall trees. Will consider subcontractors with thier own W.C.B. for higher rate. Send me a PM with your name and phone number, he will call you. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## squisher (Oct 3, 2006)

I spent seven years on the coast and the charlottes (mostly spacing) so I know what the weather is like going into this time of year so good luck. Just joking man that sounds awesome climbing the biggest and the best I'd be tempted to get ahold of you guys but I've just started out on my own this year and I'm busy (plus married and a daughter). So busy one of the big guys in town has been sniffing around and trying to hire me up.

Just thought I'd give your thread a boost least I could do for someone from the wetcoast


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Clearance, sounds like fun. But how long will this job last-seems like you'd run out of trees after a while. I wouldn't want to move unless I was sure to have a few years of work. $275 canadian =? american. And what was that joke about the weather? What is the weather like there this time of year?


----------



## clearance (Oct 3, 2006)

Today its sunny, unlike the Vancouver/Seattle region the weather never stays very good or very bad for long at all. Sometimes high sustained winds, many times rain and sunshine at the same time, lots of rainbows. Squisher, thanks, I spaced too, around Harrison Lake, back in the early '90s. Lots of work it never stops, with the new rules, clearcut logging=windfirming.


----------



## squisher (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya I was just joking with the weather but I have seen some pretty ugly stuff in December/January. I spaced mostly out of Chamis Bay and the Artlish. Also did some time in a camp out of Tofino. Spent one short stint in the Charlottes living in Sandspit, time in Holberg, Port Alice, Hardy, CR,Whistler and Pemberton area. Worked mainly for Island Green during their "big" years before everything got screwed by the government. Me and my two partners were the highballing sh--. We'd work 6, 61/2 and averaged $250/day for years

I grew up in the B.C. interior and have been coast to coast in Canada and the Westcoast is unbeleivable. Anyone considering trying to get hired on there will see some the most awesome landscape there is. If I was young and unattached I'd be begging for this job.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 4, 2006)

$275 CDN a day for 6.5 hours ??? 

HOLY :censored: !!!! :jawdrop:

if i had nerves to go up that high up in the trees I'd jump on this.

spur or spurless?  

actually hey Clearance, give me some more info....


----------



## clearance (Oct 4, 2006)

SRT, you climb rock, this is as easy as it gets, no cleanup, nothing to damage, no rigging, no tree hugging freaks, no powerlines. Just cut off a few branches on the way up and then cut off a small top. All the trees we climb are healthy, anything dangerous, or even any doubt at all gets ribboned off and left. And of course we wear spurs, and caulks. You can do it, send me a PM and my boss will call.


----------



## timberbeast (Nov 3, 2006)

*Interested.*

Clearance,
I am interested in the opportunity for employment with your company. I am familiar with big trees and foul weather, as I cut professionally in Southeast Alaska. I love to climb, and have plenty of gear (including saws and corks!).

Could you please send more details?

You can check out my cutting credentials at:
http://www.geocities.com/treeperfect/timberbeast.htm

Sincerely,
Michael Edison
aka: Timberbeast


----------



## Doctor Dave (Nov 3, 2006)

Just wondering, how long does it take you to thin, say, a 150 ft. spruce?

I find that I'm really slow raising and thinning big second-growth ponderosa pine---2-4 hours per tree. Every thing you cuit seems to get hung up--I've started taking my pole saw up with me with an 8 ft. section it--that helps in tossing down hangers. Of course, it's a lot more nit-picky than what you are doing. Do you just leave the hangers in the tree for the wind to blow out?


----------

